# Daniel / Rose



## Du_sud

Hello everybody!

How would the names DANIEL and ROSE be transliterated into Korean?

Thank you all.


----------



## Freeflight

Did you mean you want to know the meaning of Daniel and Rose in Korean?
Both of them are not from Korean so there's no meaning of both words in Korean.
However, if you're wondering how do you write in Korean, then it's
다니엘 = Daniel
로즈 = Rose


----------



## Du_sud

That's what I meant by "having both names transliterated into Korean":

transliterate  verb
[VN] ~ sth (into / as sth) to write words or letters using letters of a different alphabet or language.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Du_sud

One more question:
다니엘 (Daniel)  Is Korean written from left to right ( ->)  or right to left ( <- ) ?
Thanks


----------



## Freeflight

It's written from left to right.
No problem


----------

